# [Recherche] Disque Dur Imac g4



## Amy2oo (6 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir malgrès mes recherches sur le net je ne trouve pas d'info concernant le type de disque dur qu'il faut ou qui est compatible avec un imac.

J'ai un imac 4g 1,25 ghz 20"

J'a regardé sur LDLC mais ils ne précise pas la compatibilité avec les mac.

Je recherche un disque dur standart 3.5 de 200 à 300 g pas plus.

Merci beaucoup si vous avez des infos.


----------



## didgar (7 Décembre 2010)

Salut !

Je viens de m'apercevoir que macway ne vend plus de disque ide 3.5" 

Tu peux trouver un disque pour ton iMac ici => http://www.materiel.net/disque-dur-3-5-pouces/western-digital-caviar-blue-250-go-ide-8-mo-33775.html je n'ai pas d'action chez eux hein ... c'est une possibilité parmi tant d'autres ... les boutiques à Montgallet par ex !

A+

Didier


----------



## Amy2oo (7 Décembre 2010)

Ok merci donc tous les disques dur ide 3.5 sont compatible avec mon iMac ? Ou il y a des exceptions ?


----------



## tomak (7 Décembre 2010)

Salut,

nous avons sensiblement la meme question.

regardes sur le site www.macsales.com pour les compatibilités.

Je confirme, ça devient de + en + dur de trouver des composants pour nos belles machines.


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Décembre 2010)

bonjour,
tous disque ide est compatible imac/emac

dur a trouve neuf

http://eshop.macsales.com/search/3.5+Internal+IDE/ATA

c est la ou j ai prix ma rame pour mon imac intel


----------

